# 4-20mA Analogsensor an zwei Steuerungen anschließen



## olli2 (8 April 2009)

Hallo,
in einer SPS gesteuerte Maschine befindet sich eine eigenständige Dosiereinheit mit Pumpensteuerung. An dieser werden Pumpendrücke durch einen Analogsensor mit 4-20mA erfaßt. Nun soll dieses Signal zusätzlich auch in der SPS ausgewertet werden.
Kann man das analoge Stromsignal einfach parallel abgreifen und einem zweiten analogen Eingang zuführen?
Oder direkt in die SPS einlesen und direkt wieder ausgeben (PEW=PAW) und dann an die Pumpensteurung leiten?
Oder....?
Olli


----------



## Pizza (8 April 2009)

Stromsignale werden generell nicht parallel verarbeitet.
Wenn, dann schon in Reihe.

Ansonsten, Versuch macht klug 

Zur Not kannst du es immer noch durch die SPS leiten (PAW = PEW)


----------

